# A newbies question



## TheOriginalName (May 23, 2007)

Hi one and all.

As a newbie to the MA of karate i've got one question that i haven't yet been able to find a good answer to......

What is the purpose of the Kata and how did they develop?

Cheers one and all


----------



## Ella (May 23, 2007)

I've been told that it was put together as a memory aid. The entirety of our system is found within the katas.


----------



## twendkata71 (May 23, 2007)

Kata develops muscle memory and give you a encyclopedia of techniques from which to work with.They help develop your base(stances), your footwork, and strength in techniques. They are also a form of mental training, a moving meditation. They also help to develop proper breathing and help train for endurance.







TheOriginalName said:


> Hi one and all.
> 
> As a newbie to the MA of karate i've got one question that i haven't yet been able to find a good answer to......
> 
> ...


----------



## Callandor (May 23, 2007)

Ella said:


> I've been told that it was put together as a memory aid. The entirety of our system is found within the katas.



Yup. Like a sort of a relational database or something. Could also be a form of moving meditation.


----------



## Cirdan (May 23, 2007)

A Kata is a a number of moves strung together building on core principles of the style. Training Kata over time will let you understand the principles, apply the techniques, improve your health and teach you to focus.

Some Kata were created as a method of preseving and passing on induvidual styles. From there they have been modified and synthesized into new ones. Different styles doing the same kata can look quite different. Other Kata have been created for specific purposes like competetion or teaching particular techniqes or movements.


----------



## Drac (May 23, 2007)

Callandor said:


> Could also be a form of moving meditation.


 
That would be more Tai-Chi...


----------



## Cirdan (May 23, 2007)

Drac said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Callandor*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perhaps, but this approach is certainly not unknown in Karate.


----------



## cstanley (May 23, 2007)

Kata has been called "moving zen." The longer you practice kata, the more that becomes the focus. I view them as koans.


----------



## Drac (May 23, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Perhaps, but this approach is certainly not unknown in Karate.


 
You are correct..


----------



## TheOriginalName (May 24, 2007)

Cheers for all the replies.

Having done another one last night in training i can see how they can be effectively used to develop and perfect not just the individual moves but also the transitions between and the required foot-work.

Thanks for all the great replies all.


----------



## chinto (May 24, 2007)

Ella said:


> I've been told that it was put together as a memory aid. The entirety of our system is found within the katas.


 
Yes the kata of a system are the blueprint. they teach you the techniques that are available, footwork and stance, and so very much more.  kata is how the system is preserved and tought


----------

